# PhD degree in Telecom. and Post-study work opportunity.



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

Hello guys, 

Need help 

I've got a full funded scholarship to persuade my PhD in Telecommunications Engineering. I would like to know what is the best German university in this field? and does any of them offer courses where lectures and modules are taught in English? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ali Shaeb said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need help
> 
> ...


Have a look here:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/promotion/phd/en/


----------



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

ALKB said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> https://www.daad.de/deutschland/promotion/phd/en/


Thanks a lot ALKB!

As a German, do you think Germany would be a good place to immigrate for a middle eastern guy with a PhD in Telecom ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ali Shaeb said:


> Thanks a lot ALKB!
> 
> As a German, do you think Germany would be a good place to immigrate for a middle eastern guy with a PhD in Telecom ?


That depends on your priorities and what you want out of life.

A lot of people from the Middle East are horrified about the level of taxation in Germany and Europe in general.

I think Germany is an excellent place to study and to gain first work experience afterwards.

That would give you ample time to decide whether you want to stay (possibly until you have citizenship?) and then look into going to a place like Saudi Arabia. Personally, I couldn't get paid enough to move there (even if only because of the unbearable heat) but I know quite a few people who vastly prefer it to Europe.


----------

